# 86 Cabriolet- Will 6Jx14 ET45 fit in place of 5.5Jx13 ET38?



## leosummer (Jan 15, 2012)

I scored a set of wheels off a mid 90's Jetta at Pick Your Part. They are 6Jx14 ET45. My current wheels are 5.5Jx13 ET38. 

I have an '86 Cabriolet and I'd like to swap the rims and replace my 175/70/13 tires with either 185/60/14 or 195/60/14. Will the 7mm offset combined with the slightly wider rim cause rubbing problems? 

Any advice would be appreciated! Many thanks!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Check and see of you have at least 13mm if space on the inside, because that's how much closer the inside of the new wheel will be to the shock/car/etc...


----------



## jcasnerpc (Apr 2, 2009)

I have an 88 jetta with imolas. 14x6 et 45 no fitment problems here


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

88 jettas (mk2) and 86 cabriolet (mk1) are two different cars.


----------



## jcasnerpc (Apr 2, 2009)

87vr6 said:


> 88 jettas (mk2) and 86 cabriolet (mk1) are two different cars.


 well aware, i don't own a mk1 so i don't know the differences on offsets they run. Imolas are off a mkIII and fit fine on my mkII, just chiming in.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

*DIY info*

You can simply measure for yourself.

With the tire air pressure at zero, place a straightedge across the open side of the wheel and measure the distance to the mounting face.

I just measured 6Jx14H2 Teardrop ET38 vs. 6Jx14H2 ET45 mkIII wheel and the difference is 12 mm + 1 mm of rust/crud = 13 mm.


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

ive seen mk1's with flyers, and those are 14x6 et45 so id imagine theyd fit without issue if you have a tire decent size


----------

